# 4/2/2017 crappie slaughter



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Went out to a local lake after lunchtime and hit several submerged trees with no luck. Decided to try a cove that tapered off to deep water and the fish were there. Hit a dozen with the first 12 casts then a slow pick the rest of the day for a 30 fish limit. All fish caught on jigs 18 inches under a float.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Thats killer. I usually dont catch that many till may lol. Nice job


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

The smile says it all.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a happy little guy right there. 
Excellent catch!


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like you made someone's day!! Nice job.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a good workout for the boy. Biceps will be huge before his next b-day!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great pic! Congrats!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I could'nt ask for a better fishing buddy. Rarely complains, and even helps me clean em.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Best picture ever. lol


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

"chillin" said:


> I could'nt ask for a better fishing buddy. Rarely complains, and even helps me clean em.


Better than some of my fishing buddies lol


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Great catch/great pic chillin' ... That is one happy little fisherman!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats, great pic, now thats a happy little camper! Great memories!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

OGF needs more reports and pictures like this. Way to go man!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chillin - Awesome Job - It's fun when you find them like that this time of the year all schooled up. Congrats!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

9 1/4


----------

